# First gulf dive,bullshark=rush!!!



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok so Sunday I got my first two gulf dives under my belt. To make a long story short.....dive 1, dropped down on a public bardge and man was it the most awesome thing I have ever done. It was covered up with Aj's snapper and grouper......didn't take my speargun down the first time. Dive 2 my dive buddy, myself and some guy that pulled up on the bardge dropped down.......i lined up and waited and made my shot.....BAM!! stoned a black snapper. Well that random guy had 2 Aj's and he gave us the out of air signal...... So what does he do.....,, he gave my dive buddy his gun and pointed to a passing Aj and headed up, (Keep in mind neither of us had ever spearfished) and he headed for the surface. Before I could stop him my buddy pulled the trigger and it was on. After 3 or 4 mins of him fighting the fish And me helping him, i realize that I'm at 500psi so I tell him we have to go......I look up and a big (or big to me) 8-9 foot bullshark came in!! I had to fight him off with my spear and he followed us all the way to the boat. HOLY [email protected]$ what a rush.......I am so addicted!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sharks are a major rush down there especially when you have their dinner on your spear. I have been diving for a long long time and I suggest that you get real comfortable in the water before you take up spearfishing, because if something happens out of the ordinary then it makes matters worse adding that distraction. Just remember there is nothing down there worth loosing your life over. Safety first.


----------



## waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

Great story. Hard to top that for a first Gulf dive.:blink: My son read your post with me and loved it. He just got certified and is ready to go to the gulf.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Lobster...you are so correct! I think this was the BEST learning experience I could have had. I have so much more respect for diving,spearfishing and safety. WINGS.....let your son know that it really is awsome having a preditor that is at the top come in and check you out! WOW THIS IS LIVING!!!!


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

ITS ON NOW!!!, thanks for the post.
Mike


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Great story. I agree with Lobster. Always remember your safety. I can only imagine the look on "diver #3's" face, if said bullshark grabbed that AJ and took off with "diver #3's" speargun in tow. Glad you guys had fun!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rock on man!!! Glad you had a good time!!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great report. I would been shaking afterwords. I have only dived in the intercoastal and have only came across sand sharks which are fun and the occasional blacktip and even those are a rush.


----------

